# Liaqat National Medical College



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

When will LNMC call for interviews? and what was the closing merit of LNMC last year?
please reply


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

please help.....i am from abbottabad and dont know much about karachi's medical colleges....


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

I have got a letter from liaqat today interview is on 30th


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

what was your aggregate? includind matric, fsc and nts (out of 87.5)


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

72.6 out of 87.5


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

ok.
i also got a letter today.....
so, what type of interview are they going to take?
also could u tell me..what is the reputation of LNMC in sindh?
and what are the best private med colleges in sindh especially in karachi?


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

1. Aga khan 2.bahria 3rd Iiaqat national 4.hamdard and baqai


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

What is your aggregate out of 87.5 ?


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

65


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

Did you get in bahria?


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

i didnt apply.....


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

syedhassan said:


> ok.
> i also got a letter today.....
> so, what type of interview are they going to take?
> also could u tell me..what is the reputation of LNMC in sindh?
> and what are the best private med colleges in sindh especially in karachi?


AKU, then Ziauddin. The rest are all sub-par and don't matter.


----------



## tak123 (Oct 3, 2016)

what about dow? Where does that stand?


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

tak123 said:


> what about dow? Where does that stand?


dow it the best public med college in sindh.


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

Bring it on said:


> I have got a letter from liaqat today interview is on 30th


do you know how many students are called for interviews by LNMC?


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

do you know how many students are called for interviews by LNMC?[/QUOTE] no I don't


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

Bring it on said:


> do you know how many students are called for interviews by LNMC?


 no I don't[/QUOTE]
ok


----------



## Aliya12 (Nov 27, 2016)

Please tell me which college is best; Bahria or Liaquat National?


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

I think bahrias merit is higher and the college is of forces so it must be better


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

But liaqat is older than bahria so it's up to u


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

What was the closing merit of liaquat national medical college last year?


----------

